# Downrating 5 star passenger



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I find myself accepting these rides just so I can down rate them. Since uber doesn’t un match for a 1 that’s my reward for their one star excellence. Only negated by cash tips. 

I hit 9k rides and I just don’t care anymore.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Most riders don't know or care about their stars and they'll always get picked up no matter how low they get.


----------



## DriveNM (Apr 13, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I find myself accepting these rides just so I can down rate them. Since uber doesn't un match for a 1 that's my reward for their one star excellence. Only negated by cash tips.
> 
> I hit 9k rides and I just don't care anymore.


I usually give a low rating to any pax who is not outside asap, asks personal questions, does not tip, gives dirty looks, won't use the app for stops or changed destination, bangs my car, loads their own bags, smells of urine, farts, eats in car, or does any other thing that is off-center.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Pretty petty thing to do mainly because of what @Pax Collector mentioned.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

When I'm a rider I treat the starts like gymnastic scoring in the Olympics; they start at 5. No deductions, they keep the 5. Think I only went below 5 stars because the car had a u-joint about to go...thump, thump, thump. 

As a driver kinda the same and so far (yes I'm new) haven't had a reason to NOT give 5 stars (and it is the default app wise). I really don't understand giving lower stars for no tip? Wut? When Uber was first born that was like a benefit over a taxi; no need to tip. Myself, as a rider I always tip, but then again I have wife unit and young child with me (vacations); plus I sit in the front which I know from this forum drives some drivers bonkers for some strange reason.

BTW, most riders have NO idea they have a star rating. And for those who do, it is very hard to even FIND it. It is on the rider apps, but kinda hidden unless you are looking. Drivers I've asked (when I'm a rider) wouldn't tell me my rider rating (it's a 5).


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Dunno my rider app shows my * rating in the initial screen right under my name.

U-joint diagnostics from a rider, nice. Did you say anything about it or did you passive-aggressively let it go and downrate the driver anonymously? You're a part of the problem

I personally have a hard time believing the front seat thing but then again I've seen some weirdos on the forum mention it as if it was a big deal so I dunno


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I didn’t know my rating as a rider until a lyft driver said that I have 5 stars, What was strange is how he talked about pax having low ratings and was curious how I maintain my 5 star rating, I said it’s all about a ride from A to B and tipping drivers.


----------

